# urq drag car bites it...



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

"we must rebuild"








Major bummer!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: urq drag car bites it... (Sepp)*

Yeah, it's a bummer, but I dont cry about it anyways. Why? Well, nothing but the outer shell was Urq anymore


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq drag car bites it... (PerL)*

True indeed!


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: urq drag car bites it... (Sepp)*

oooch, that sucks.
What motor was it running?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq drag car bites it... (sirhc)*

A big american v 8.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: urq drag car bites it... (Sepp)*

Poor car.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: urq drag car bites it... (Sepp)*

I beleive that one was a small block Ford. Don't know much more than that though. I even deleted the videos of it running some crazy 8 second 1/4 mile because I don't really care.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: urq drag car bites it... (Sepp)*

Thats on par with the pope dying or something








Ok maybe not, but close


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: urq drag car bites it... (VWVancouver)*

I'm not sure it's such a loss...it really wasn't an Urq any more. The only thing left of the orignal was the shell. I mean it was a tube frame, rear wheel drive, American V8 powered drag car that just happened to have the body of an Urq...it could have had the body of a Peterbuiltstill would have been quick, it had nothing to do with what it used to be...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq drag car bites it... (duandcc)*

Very true.
But of all the cars to drag racing, an urq?
Almost as rare as toxcheaps 5K monster.
But moreso becuase of all the work put into the car.


----------

